# Anyone on Ramipril



## DTPCHEMICALS

I have been taking Ramipril for blood pressure for a year. Over the last three months i have adeveloped a dry throat and silly cough.
When mentioned to GP she said its a reaction with Ramipril you have to suffer side effects or change tablets.

So i`ve changed.

Any one else had similar side effects


dave p


----------



## duds

yes, Dave I came off those for same reason. A friend of mine developed a hideous dry cough and gave up.

There are lots of other options fro raised BP but all have side effects.
Some worse than others though. Try Ibersartan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Hi dud thats what i started on last friday within 3 days cough and dry throat ok.

Cheers 
Dave P


----------



## lucky-1

Hi Dave

In my pharmacy, I would say I discuss this very side effect with at least one person every week. The majority of people who have been taking ACE inhibitors like Ramipril for a while don't tend to notice the cough until they have a dose increase. Others experience it from the first week of taking them.

As your GP said, it is not a side effect that goes away as treatment progresses so if it is troublesome then swapping onto something else is really the best option.

Right, drug hat off, I'm gonna have a beer!


----------



## GEMMY

Dave,
Got the same problem with Lisinopril,dry irritating cough,especially at night lying in bed.I've persevered and started to build a tolerance after 3 months so hopefully over the worst. 

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Arn`t we a lot of oldies at once , where has the last 50 odd years gone

Dave P


----------



## carol

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I have been taking Ramipril for blood pressure for a year. Over the last three months i have adeveloped a dry throat and silly cough.
> When mentioned to GP she said its a reaction with Ramipril you have to suffer side effects or change tablets.
> 
> So i`ve changed.
> 
> Any one else had similar side effects
> 
> dave p


Dave I was put on Ramipril about 2 years or more ago - and within 3 days I was doubled up and in agony from coughing. Quick visit to the doctors and after much discussion I was put on to Candersarten... I asked why when they know I have a cough (7 years now) that they can't find out why, would they put me on something which has side effects of coughing. The explanation was - you guessed it - cost - as MOST people don't have a problem and the small percentage that do they put on to the newer 'cleaner' drugs....

My cough had be doubled up with them, even after just a couple of days.

Carol

Getting old - more pills, I must really rattle.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

i initialy thought that the cough dry throat was brought on by polen so never mentioned it to gp. Pharmacist noticed and told me to mention it.

The othe thoughts were whiskey,
but ive used thst for too many years.

Cheers all 
Dave p


----------



## suedew

On Ramipril, do have cough, but also have asthma, had really bad chest few years ago GP insisted it was due to Ramipril, however treatment started by asthma specialist sorted out the cough still get dry throat sometimes but I can live with it.
Never did stop the Ramipril :lol: blood pressure under control too.
Sue


----------



## des

same problem - had to come off ramipril. now on candesartan instead, which works for me.

des


----------



## Pusser

Since I started taking them my nose has grown. Sometimes my voice feels as though I have just sucked in that gas they blow balloons up with and my voice audibly goes up a bit so I sound like a bleedin' smurf.

But my blood pressure was only marginally high originally and several times I have been bothered that it is too low but they say the lower the better. Pulse dropped considerably too.

After relaxing my bp is normally around 115 over 70 but sometime quite a bit lower and sometime slightly higher. My pulse is often below 60 but rarely is above 65.

Does anyone know if it makes any appendage shrink. 8O


----------



## sallytrafic

Interesting thread

I'm just trying them at lowest dose but made mistake of reading pamphlet on side effects

Had all of them! Within 2hrs!! 

However as I had forgotten what they all were by a few days in now find that I probably don't have any side effects but having read this thread can feel a dry throat.

Do they cause hangovers? No. Well that will be the beerfest then 

Rather have a cough than a stroke


----------



## sallytrafic

Please to report BP now right down in normal range. So 1.25mg Rampril works for me, but I realise that many will be on a much higher dose.


----------



## bigfoot

Since my stroke in January I was at first on 5mg now I am on 10mg.
My BP whilst in hospital was 250 over something,since going on the larger dose it is now down to 150 over 90.
The idiot who hit my van in April didn't help it though!!


----------



## raynipper

About 5 years ago just before flying out to Arizona I had a medical for my HGV with my Asian UK GP (since struck off) who noticed I had high-ish bp at 170/80.

I put this down to UK traffic and visiting a Doc. But bought a bp machine to keep an eye and asked many older US friends what they took. Most said Atenolol.

While in Mexico we saw Atenolol at $1.49 for 100 50mg tabs. Bought one bottle and later checked with my French GP who said give em a try and keep monitoring.

Next time in AZ we heard about our financial loss and might never get back stateside again so bought 10 years supply of Atenolol for £25.

It now transpires I only need ¼ of a tab every other day to regulate my bp at 128/62. Therefore my supply of bp drugs should last me for 80 years unless a higher dose is needed later.

Ignorance is bliss and I'm happy.

Ray.


----------



## sallytrafic

carol said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been taking Ramipril for blood pressure for a year. Over the last three months i have adeveloped a dry throat and silly cough.
> When mentioned to GP she said its a reaction with Ramipril you have to suffer side effects or change tablets.
> 
> So i`ve changed.
> 
> Any one else had similar side effects
> 
> dave p
> 
> 
> 
> Dave I was put on Ramipril about 2 years or more ago - and within 3 days I was doubled up and in agony from coughing. Quick visit to the doctors and after much discussion I was put on to Candersarten... I asked why when they know I have a cough (7 years now) that they can't find out why, would they put me on something which has side effects of coughing. The explanation was - you guessed it - cost - as MOST people don't have a problem and the small percentage that do they put on to the newer 'cleaner' drugs....
> 
> My cough had be doubled up with them, even after just a couple of days.
> 
> Carol
> 
> Getting old - more pills, I must really rattle.
Click to expand...

Had a chat with my doctor who is slowly ramping up the Ramipril with the aim of coming off the other drug Amdopoline eventually. Asked about Canderstarten and the explanation is that ACE inhibitors such as Ramipril restrict the hormone production from the liver that can lead to high blood pressure. Canderstarten doesn't affect hormone production but inhibits the receptors accepting the hormone. Both break the chain but with an ACE inhibitor you don't have the hormones sloshing about in you - not the exact medical term he used 

Rest of time in surgery was spent analysing why his performance in the Volvo ocean racing was worse than mine, why he should buy a new mac laptop and having to point out that in my youth my time for the 3 peaks was 2 hours better than his is currently. Also pointed out damage to knees and ankles caused by my fell and cross country running!


----------



## parkmoy

> Does anyone know if it makes any appendage shrink


It's obvious Pusser, your nose has grown, where do you think that extra length has come from? 

Everything's connected you know :wink:


----------



## ramos

been on ramipril for almost 10 years now I too have the cough. At first I thought It was lung cancer. but reading the side effects it ws expected to give you a cough so Ive lived with it, but this is interesting I might ask for a change now thanks


----------



## KeithChesterfield

I went to my Doctors some months ago complaining of being short of breath when walking uphill.

I had during the last couple of years been getting short of breath and having to stop frequently to get my breath back before resuming my walk.

Eventually I mentioned it to my Doctor while having my annual check up.

After extensive tests, at my Doctors and the Hospital, I've been prescribed Ramipril and I wondered if any of you are still using it and what effects it has had on your lives.

I've been taking it for about three weeks and I've found that now I can almost run uphill, although I've not tried that yet, and I can walk far greater distances without having to stop.

Instead of having a heaving chest and gasping for breath the tablets seems to be working a treat.

I'm only on the weakest dose, 1.25 mg, and my Doctor had indicated that I should slowly increase the strength over the next few months until it's up to 10 mg.

The improvement I've experienced has been much better than I'd hoped in such a short time and I'm loath to increase the dose, I've never liked taking tablets unnecessarily, and I wondered if any of you had decided to stick to a lower dosage than the dosage your Doctor might have wanted you to take.


----------



## 1302

I am on Ramipril however as yet it hasnt made me reply to threads that are nearly 4 years old.... :lol: 

No 'cough' however  either


----------



## lifestyle

I`m also on ramipril 10mg ,been taking them for about 18 months without any side effects so far.I am also taking Imdapamide 2.5mg for 3months now ,which gave me a tickly cough to start with,but i`m ok now.
Oh the joys of getting old.D   

Les


----------



## GEMMY

I've got a quorum:

Lisnopril
Atorvastin
Omeprezole
Aspirin

Already starting to rattle :wink: 

tony


----------



## rugbyken

Prescribed rampiril this time last year got the cough but put it down to the change in temp (went on holiday to Cape Verde about the time it started) still had it about a month later T V adverts at the time about if you'd a cough for 6 weeks or more see your gp did so after tests she told me about the side affects said it could last 3/4 months and changed the tablets ,
Still coughing after 4 months went back and she said if I still had it after 6 months she would send me for a chest X Ray tapered off over the next couple of month's


----------



## sennen523

Hello All,

I started on Ramipril on Tuesday for Blood Pressure as the previous medication was giving me swelling legs. On Thursday night I was ill with some sort of reaction. The Doctor told me to stop taking all my blood pressure medication. (taking 2 types).

I cannot take RAMIPRIL.

Has anyone been in this situation where you cannot take any medication for high blood pressure or is the Doctor cost saving by being reluctant to give me expensive drugs!

Thanks,
sennen523.


----------



## HermanHymer

Been on Ramipril 2.5mg then 5mg for 10 ? years. Haven't coughed once. BP of a 25 year old. Lucky old me!

Yes, I have a problem with certain antibiotics that are on the "YOU CAN ONLY PRESCRIBE THESE ONES" list and I have the devil's own job getting ones that agree with me (and they don't cost the earth either!). In hospital 18 months ago they even went to the extreme of giving me the offending pills in a plain box (can you believe that?) but the side effects quickly outed them. 

Could give you more examples but won't bore you with the details.

Viv


----------



## jedi

I've been taking Ramipril for about 3 years. Have a cough at the moment following a cold. Does the 'Ramipril cough' come and go or is it all year around?

Jed


----------



## damar1

Thanks to you all, Marys has had cough and throat symptoms, so of to the docs Monday.his getting older is a real sh.. lol :roll:


----------



## mr2

I've been taking Ramapril for about 8 years with no apparent side effects after a heart attack prior to which it was captopril and others in total for about 20 years. Perhaps having to take bisoprolol, atorvastatin, felodopine, aspirin & tamsulosin masks it 8O 8O


----------



## raynipper

Seems like Ramapril is popular with UK motorhomers.
I asked many US RVers and they were all on Atenolol.

So I bought a truck load of Atenolol and have been regulating myself. No side effects to speak of as yet.

Ray.


----------

